# Mud buddies



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

A bunch of us going to mud buddies in hallettsville saturday after noon. Gonna be a lot of people. Come join us if you can.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Post some pics here, let us know how it is. Thanks


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

It was awesome. I dont have pics. Creek was overflowing over first set of trails. Ponds where full and trails muddy. It was perfect


----------

